# Polishing Chrome trim



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried polishing the trim pieces on their car themselves with a polishing kit such as this item on E Bay Item number: 260302816228
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I know it's real easy to screw up and can junk out your trim faster then anything if done wrong. I paid The Parts Place Inc Dot Com to redue all of mine.


----------

